# Plowing Hard Snow/ Ice



## hometownlawncare (Sep 8, 2003)

Does Ice/Hard Snow damage plows at all? Like how many days after its fresh powder can u let it go before its unplowable...

I have a v8 Chevy Bronco/Silverado (weird limited version) & a nice Fisher plow...

An example is the icy snow we got from the 2nd North Eastern Nor'Easter.... if that helps...

Thanks


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Well they call them SNOW plows not ICE plows, and seems like you are driving a truck not a bull dozer. using the truck as a battering ram to bust thru ice will tear up you and your equipment. If the snow gets to ice or hard packed use salt , lots of it or bring in the bobcats and backhoes, and charge big dollars to the customer for waiting to call.


----------



## hometownlawncare (Sep 8, 2003)

What if the snow has like a half inch/ 1 inch shell of ice, then powder under it...?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

All snow storms are different , you will know after plowing a bit. If you can move the snow than go for it. We dont ram the snow or try to break up hard packed snow or Ice . Thats what they make salt for . Dont go out and beat the truck , it makes no money sitting in the shop broken down.


----------



## BWinkel (Oct 23, 2003)

The ice won't bother your plow at all. As long as the weight of the snow isn't too heavy for your truck, you'll be fine.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

Plow early and often. On our commercial accounts, we hit the lots 1st between 2 -4 inches and keep plowing every few inches. But if it hits as ice, see above for the backhoes and bobcats and salt.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

If the snow is hard or has a crust on it be sure to use low range. It will make it much easier to push and be much easier on your truck.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Watch that tranny temp using low gears for an extended period of time.....


----------

